

Ask HN: $10 Giveaway Investment - proginoskes

I was given $10 a while back to give away to a random stranger as a gesture of kindness (it was a class project). Being the entrepreneurial type, I wanted to invest it in something and give away the dividends: $10 here, $10 there. I'm still trying to figure out a good way to do this. What can I invest $10 in that has some simple returns that I can give away? I'm open to any sort of idea. Thanks!
======
JacobAldridge
Invest it in a micro-finance venture, particularly one in a 3rd World Country
(I believe the best known one is this, in Bangladesh - <http://www.grameen-
info.org/>)

The famed 97%+ repayment rates have been questioned, so it's not necessarily
the best financial investment you'll make, but for a class project it kicks
ass - your $10 goes to a poor woman, who uses it to help her community and her
family, pays it back so you can do it again and again. Man, teachers eat that
stuff up.

------
imrehg
Microlending: <http://www.kiva.org/> They seem to be very open and
enthusiastic.

~~~
slackerjer
I second Kiva. I've been re-investing my original amounts (as it gets paid off
you can either withdraw it or reinvest it) for over a year now. You get to see
real people and what business they need the money for. It seems more
satisfying than generic donations elsewhere.

